# Need experience ASAP



## Faith C Taylor (Jul 31, 2010)

I have a CPC certification but I have no experience.  I am looking for a coding job that will train me and allow me to learn all there is to know about coding - even if it is just evenings or weekends.  Thank you!


----------



## JustSharlie (Aug 2, 2010)

Good luck hon Im in the same spot you are and have been for months..have you checked the Xtern site to see if there is a facility closet to you?


----------



## Faith C Taylor (Aug 2, 2010)

I completed externship with a company that I am now employed with.  However, I am in a different department than what I went to school for.


----------

